# Finishing up Japs



## wimpy69 (Sep 27, 2015)

Last harvest. Not alot but plenty of seed savers. Put on pecan over stubbs for 17 hrs @160*+/-. Not alot but peppers were just right. Real fruity with a lot of depth. Bagged with rice for a week and i'll process. Took out all seeds w/placenta and smoked them also. All membrane was deep red. Gonna leave a couple whole for a small mole. Farmers market next weekend looking for couple pounds of red jap's. Stuff smells great.













20150926_101315.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 27, 2015


















20150926_175655.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 27, 2015


















20150927_163519.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 27, 2015


















20150927_163536.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 27, 2015


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 4, 2015)

No pepper smoking this weekend due to weather so processed what I had ready. Took it down to rough powder. Out of this world. Real deep flavors with long warm heat. Left some whole to infuse rice and for chilli. Hopefully next weekend weather will cooperate. Don't think this will last long.













20151004_131722.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Oct 4, 2015


















20151004_131830.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Oct 4, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 15, 2015)

W69, Just saw this and those babies look excellent !


----------

